

Free MongoDB courses starting Monday the 22nd - madmaze
http://education.10gen.com/?

======
zoowar
10gen has really been pushing this on HN. I guess all the negative press has
had an impact.

------
dschiptsov
Is there will be something about row-level locking and fail-safe defaults?)

